# Linux on Aptiva: AMD K6-2@400mhz w/64MB RAM & 8455MB HDD



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 9, 2008)

So, I was thinking DSL, but I want to learn Linux and I've heard that Gentoo is the best for that. I was also looking at Linux from Scratch...


----------



## panchoman (Jun 9, 2008)

yup that would be gentoo linux, build everything the way you want from scratch,


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 9, 2008)

Can I put Gentoo on my Aptiva?


----------

